# Palabra de configuracion del pic16f877a



## metalblood (Dic 4, 2008)

hola me gustaria que me dijeran cual es la forma correcta de poner estas lineas del programa de un pic16f877a ya que he visto que la ponen de diferentes formas y no se cual sea la correcta o que diferencias tengan.

primera forma
list p=16F877A
include <p16F877A.inc>
__CONFIG _CP_OFF & _DEBUG_OFF & _WRT_OFF & _CPD_OFF & _LVP_OFF & _BODEN_ON & _PWRTE_ON & _WDT_OFF & _HS_OSC

segunda forma
list p=16F877A
#include "p16F877A.inc"
__CONFIG _BODEN_ON &_CP_OFF &_PWRTE_ON &_WDT_OFF&_XT_OSC&_LVP_OFF

bueno en realidad mi duda es con la linea de include de que forma se debe de poner
nota: en el mplab con la segunda forma "p16F877A.inc" aparece en color azul en el .asm
yo grabe mi pic con la segunda forma y al parecer no funciono a y una duda mas se tiene que poner 
org 0000
goto inicio ;por ejemplo 
antes de iniciar el programa o es opcional y en unos programs he visto que ponen hasta org 0004 y org 0005 para que sirve esto?
gracias de antemano a todos


----------



## juanma2468 (Dic 4, 2008)

Que tal metalblood!, mira yo no soy un super experto en el tema, pero creo que de algo te puede servir, las veces que yo he trabajado con PIC, nunca he puesto la de include, por lo que si lo pones o no creo que no te va a afectar mucho, pero si queres averiguar para que sirve, eso yo no lo se. Luego, las palabras de configuracion, son opcionales al momento de realizar el programa en matlab, a que me refiero, si queres las pones y en el .asm o sino cuando vas a programarlo lo podes hacer desde alli, yo por ejemplo uso el programa icprog para programarlo y desde ahi le configuro las palabras.
Lo de los origenes, generalmente se arranca en org 0000 para que comienze al principio del programa y no arranque en cualquier parte, si es opcional pero ya te digo, no te lo recomiendo que lo dejes ligado al azar por que puede que salte parte importante de tu programa; y lo que has visto sobre org 0004 he leido que se usa para cuando haces interrupciones en tu programa, y desde alli poder volver o algo asi, no lo tengo muy claro por que nunca lo use eso. Bueno no se si te sirvio de mucho pero espero haber podido sacarte o aclararte un poco las dudas, cualquier otra duda no dudes(valga la redundancia) en escribirme.

                                             Saludos  Juanma


----------

